# Corolla late August ...what to do



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

My fiancee and I were invited to stay at a beachfront house(350 feet) in Corolla for the last week of August, the best part is it's free for us ! I was planning on bringing my newly purchased gear down to surf fish. Can anyone give me some advice and guidance ? I really have not surf fished since I was a little kid(20+ years), pretty much been bass fishing and am just coming back to salt water fishing now 

I plan on doing some day trips to VA beach between now and then so hopefully my skills will be sufficient by the time I get to Corolla to get my bait out there. So what would my go-to lures be while I'm letting my bait sit out there ? I already have a bunch of sting silvers, various casting spoons, some bucktails and am thinking about maybe grabbing a few gotcha plugs. I have basic bottom rigs and bought some river rigs as well , still not sure what bait I'll be using tho.

Am I on the right track here ? And what should i anticipate catching that time of year around corolla ? Is the fishing there worthwhile ? How far is the closest pier and is the pier(s) tourist friendly ? i rather not encounter any shady folks trying to steal my gear , cut my line, etc...I have heard all the stories. And of course I am not asking for anyone's spots , just some guidance and a push in the right direction. Any and all serious advice is much appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## g8rbait (Jun 26, 2011)

You are on the right track. Assuming the water temp is up, late August has plenty of bait in the water and sand fleas. Double hook river rigs will yield spot, sea mullet, croaker and perhaps pompano (if water temps are up). Bluefish are usually plentiful but smaller (tailor blues) hitting the menhaden schools. Throw sting silvers or Hopkins into the fray. Late evening/night in right spot might also yield red drum. All in all a good time to go!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

We stay in KH every year last week of Aug. Find the holes and you will be rewarded with nice Pomps, Mullet, Pups and could be some nice Trout around. Look for some clear water spots and fish them fleas close and far.


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

Will I be able to locate sand fleas around corolla ? I plan on buying a rake and collecting a bucket full every few days that I'll store with wet sand in the bucket. Been watching some vids on catching sand fleas , how to locate the wash zone where the fleas pop up, etc.. seems like half the fun is in catching the fleas, the other half is catching fish with the fleas. If I am not able to find any fleas, will the gulp sand fleas suffice ? I found this video pretty helpful http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBHJHwIwm40


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

If you can't get fleas go with good fresh shrimp. Them fake fleas are a waste of money and made to catch fisherman....


----------



## g8rbait (Jun 26, 2011)

I am in Corolla now and have been able to catch sand fleas, although honestly I am not trying to catch them in huge numbers. Look for coquina shells and inverted V's on beach and you'll get them! Plenty of small spot in surf, but they have been taking bloodworms. Got tired of spending $8.99 a bag to catch half pound pan fish so cast netted about 30 for my small fish fry.


----------



## WaterLou (Oct 4, 2007)

Fished this week in Corolla as well. Lots of small spot, croaker, and sea mullet. Water temp still cool.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

WaterLou said:


> Fished this week in Corolla as well. Lots of small spot, croaker, and sea mullet. Water temp still cool.


 Got to get shed of this sw deal... Conditions have sucked on n beaches as a result of it..

To answer question try OI catwalk,Jennettes Pier,little bridge near Manteo.. As well as what Mike said...


----------



## ODMAGIC (Jan 16, 2012)

Just got back from nags head and going back to corolla In late September for friends wedding. Caught nothing worthwhile in surf with fleas but did very well at OI inlet walk and little bridge to Manteo(as DRUMDUM said). I would say hit the OI catwalk and as long as there is a moving tide you will catch fish. It is 12 minutes south of jennettes pier and free. Fleas worked for black drum and caught one legal red drum and 2 legal flounder with fresh shrimp. The fake fleas were worthless but did get a few fish on the gulp bloodworms. People climb through the catwalk to get to lower levels of bridge but at my age (50) and carrying a few extra pounds did not attempt it. Did just fine on the top level. Just head south to hatteras and you will go over long cool bridge and will turn left into parking area at end of bridge. I had visions of relaxing on the beach/surf and pulling in some tasty fish but the bridges were the ticket so I took a couple hours each day to hit them.


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

great information so far. i really appreciate it guys


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

bringing this thread back as it is time for my trip in a few days. What are current water conditions and is anyone catching anything worthwhile like legal flounder, pompano, decent size blues, etc... I'm hoping next week is not a skate and spot fest


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

At this moment in time the wind looks slightly NE but calm and water is stained. I also will be down Sat for a week and hoping for better conditions.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive done it with and without a flea rake....give me the rake every time.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Steve_VA said:


> bringing this thread back as it is time for my trip in a few days. What are current water conditions and is anyone catching anything worthwhile like legal flounder, pompano, decent size blues, etc... I'm hoping next week is not a skate and spot fest


Well as of now pretty slow actually on my phone sitting on ramp 30 which kinda speaks for the fishing conditions. Water is pretty and green but been basically skunked today few mullet at our feet on orange bead rr's. that's about it


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

Hopefully someone can chime in with some good news ? Hoping to get into some Pompano and blues over a pound. i guess if all else fails I can chuck some fish heads out there for sharks


----------



## g8rbait (Jun 26, 2011)

Fished in Corolla this weekend. Plenty of good size spot and sea mullet. No blues to speak of as water was cloudy with NE winds Wednesday through Saturday. TWs fishing reports water temps FINALLY in high 70s so perhaps pompano and blues will be coming. That being said, the finger mullet usually show up in droves the last week in August, but no sign as of it. Did see some menhaden schools (out of casting range) the weekend before with some small blues hitting. Keith (at Corolla Bait & Tackle) said they were catching 8-9' sand tigers at night. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Steve_VA said:


> Hopefully someone can chime in with some good news ? Hoping to get into some Pompano and blues over a pound. i guess if all else fails I can chuck some fish heads out there for sharks


Shoot me a PM with your number and if I am doing any good on Avalon or my other spots I'll shoot you a message. I will be in KH from Sat-Sat. next week


----------



## ppg5800 (Aug 21, 2013)

hey all- good info. i will be there next week as well with some friends surf fishing Corolla. we have never been there before. can you fish all day, or is there specific hours?


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

AbuMike said:


> Shoot me a PM with your number and if I am doing any good on Avalon or my other spots I'll shoot you a message. I will be in KH from Sat-Sat. next week


Mike, that is very nice of you. I will send you a PM. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I just want to get us on some fish. With me will be my fiancee and her teenage kids who are very well behaved. Not sure if they will be interested in fishing as much. Also fiancee's step dad and his son who has terminal cancer. Would love to get all of them as well as myself on some fish. Not looking to invade anyones spots as this is the only time we will be there until next summer.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

ppg5800 said:


> hey all- good info. i will be there next week as well with some friends surf fishing Corolla. we have never been there before. can you fish all day, or is there specific hours?


far as i know as long as you like...


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey Steve we are farther south than corolla in Avon right now and things have picked up the past couple days. Nothing mind blowing but good numbers of mullet in the one pound range. Picke some blues on metal this morning and some small flounder on gulp everything else has been nabbed by fleas. Good luck


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

when u say metal, are u throwing sting silvers ? I'm leavin tmrw and have several sting silvers from 1-2 ounces ready to go. Do i need to be burning them back to shore or is it ok to let them bounce on the bottom ? Never fished with them before.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

You can catch flounder and trout and blues bouncing it, blues and Spanish burning it .


----------

